# SDC Pax Sign Death Liability Waivers



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow, this is huge.
Who the **** would sign a death liability waiver for beta prototype SDC ride?
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ing-passengers-pittsburgh-injury-death-waiver


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow, this is huge.
> Who the **** would sign a death liability waiver for beta prototype SDC ride?
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ing-passengers-pittsburgh-injury-death-waiver


"So dangerous you have to sign a waiver"?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"I acknowledge that some or all of the [autonomous vehicles] in which I ride are in a development phase, are experimental in nature, and that riding in an [autonomous vehicle] may involve the potential for death, serious injury, and/or property loss."

"Risks associated with riding in an [autonomous vehicle] may include, without limitation, those caused by equipment failure, development vehicle operators or other safety drivers, actions of other motorists, weather, temperature, road conditions, negligence or human error."

http://gizmodo.com/uber-s-self-driving-car-passengers-were-signing-their-l-1787108328

Since when is Uber a transportation company?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

njn said:


> Since when is Uber a transportation company?


"Thanks for reaching out on this.
Why are you asking & which particular action against Uber is this related to?
Without going into case specifics, our general response is 'when it suits us, in order to negate/diminish any or all responsibility for any actions, howsoever arising, in the course of raping and/or pillaging (hereinafter referred to as 'disrupting') any transportation-related activity.'
Thanks for enriching my personal wellbeing.
Love, and regards to your alienated family,
Travis."


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Countdown to 2018 when all the Uber kool-ade drinkers think these will be on the roads driving fully autonomously. eg RamzFanz.

Uber has 1 year 3 months and 4 days left. And counting.

Waiting for them to say buh-buh-but we said 2021. No you didn't, that's what Ford says.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow, this is huge.
> Who the **** would sign a death liability waiver for beta prototype SDC ride?
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ing-passengers-pittsburgh-injury-death-waiver


"There's a killer on the road"...
"If you give this man a ride, he'll probably die
Killer on the road".


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

One could argue that the rider was negligent for directing a vehicle into the path of a pedestrian and causing injury or death.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "So dangerous you have to sign a waiver"?


lol They are so safe you have to sign a waiver for if it kills you.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Are these lab mice paid some cash to take part in the circus ?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

"Uber. So good, it's worth dying for".
Twofiddymile, marketing genius.

You're welcome, Travis.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

People will do anything to save a buck nowadays.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

njn said:


> "I acknowledge that some or all of the [autonomous vehicles] in which I ride are in a development phase, are experimental in nature, and that riding in an [autonomous vehicle] may involve the potential for death, serious injury, and/or property loss."
> 
> "Risks associated with riding in an [autonomous vehicle] may include, without limitation, those caused by equipment failure, development vehicle operators or other safety drivers, actions of other motorists, weather, temperature, road conditions, negligence or human error."
> 
> ...


Since they now own (or maybe they lease) cars, how long can they keep THAT (we're only a technology company) bullshit line going?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> "So dangerous you have to sign a waiver"?


Well youngsters think bad things will never happen to THEM. And it's a free trip, so many will sign.


----------



## Careface (Apr 20, 2016)

let the uneducated sign their life away, uber will still be responsible for any accidents or deaths their sdc cause to other people. wether they hit a motorist or a pedestrian uber will have to answer.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Countdown to 2018 when all the Uber kool-ade drinkers think these will be on the roads driving fully autonomously. eg RamzFanz.
> 
> Uber has 1 year 3 months and 4 days left. And counting.
> 
> Waiting for them to say buh-buh-but we said 2021. No you didn't, that's what Ford says.


I don't say anything about when they will be on the road, I tell people what the auto and tech companies as well as auto and robotics experts say. Ignore it if you wish, that's on you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow, this is huge.
> Who the **** would sign a death liability waiver for beta prototype SDC ride?
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ing-passengers-pittsburgh-injury-death-waiver


It's not an SDC, but you already know that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> It's not an SDC, but you already know that.


Then Uber shouldn't tell the gullible public they're testing SDCs.
That's kinda the whole point of 9 out of 10 of the non SDC SDC threads here.
I'm glad to see you're admitting defeat.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Then Uber shouldn't tell the gullible public they're testing SDCs.
> That's kinda the whole point of 9 out of 10 of the non SDC SDC threads here.
> I'm glad to see you're admitting defeat.


My bad, I thought these were Teslas. Uber is indeed testing SDCs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> My bad, I thought these were Teslas. Uber is indeed testing SDCs.


Too late, you admitted defeat.
Stay down before you truly humiliate yourself


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I don't say anything about when they will be on the road, I tell people what the auto and tech companies as well as auto and robotics experts say. Ignore it if you wish, that's on you.


Oh right, your nameless "experts," I almost forgot.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Rick N. said:


> People will do anything to save a buck nowadays.


Exactly!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I had two pax in my cab a few hours ago.
The dude was a typical cheap free market pro Uber guy.
I explained the insurance dilemma to him, in case of extreme disaster Uber will stonewall him on payout.
"Yeah but...$7 vs. $25 for a cab...I'll take my chances!".
Uber pax = cheap and stupid.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Oh right, your nameless "experts," I almost forgot.


I'm not feeding you because I'm certain it would be a waste of my time. You are a Google away from learning for yourself.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> I'm not feeding you because I'm certain it would be a waste of my time.


As is posting here... yet you do it anyway.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> As is posting here... yet you do it anyway.


Entertainment purposes and trying to help Uber drivers prepare. If people listen to the naysayers, they're in for a rude awakening. Right now there's still time to get ahead of this thing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Fathomless unbounded levels of lowness Uber is striving to achieve are beyond comprehension !
The Race to the Bottom has achieved a previously unheralded Dimension which was heretofore unfathomable.
The levels stooped to defy the laws of physics. Such a lack of structure & matter in a corporation should have imploded by now !


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The Fathomless unbounded levels of lowness Uber is striving to achieve are beyond comprehension !
> The Race to the Bottom has achieved a previously unheralded Dimension which was heretofore unfathomable.
> The levels stooped to defy the laws of physics. Such a lack of structure & matter in a corporation should have imploded by now !


What's more sad are the sheeple whom flock to drive for them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been in the flick for a while.
Time to seek real employment again.
Need to accrue social security for old age.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I've been in the flick for a while.
> Time to seek real employment again.
> Need to accrue social security for old age.


Why bother it suppose to run out by 2033. Just in time for you to enjoy all the future services uber will have to offer.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> My bad, I thought these were Teslas. Uber is indeed testing SDCs.


I don't consider anything self driving until there's really no driver in the car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't consider anything self driving until there's really no driver in the car.


True. That's why these are in testing. Well, more of a publicity stunt. In the end, I doubt Uber develops an SDC.


----------

